# I'm going to die



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

dude...I'm so sorry to here that. Have you talked to the police about the robbery? Post something in the classified and general forum here to tell people to keep an eye out. my biggest advice would be to watch the classifieds here and on ebay like a hawk! good luck, and again, sorry for the bad luckukey:


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

The police know. It just really sucks because I can't shoot in those leagues.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

we may be able to help. On the bottom limb of the bow it will give the string and cable lengths, what are they


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't know the bows at the shop.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Dude that really sucks. If you lived closer I would drive and give you a bow to use...know anyone close?


----------



## mathewskiller (Jul 10, 2009)

sorry to hear that man. i would watch every site that sells used bows like a hawk. i hope you get it back


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

On your hunting bow there is a sticker on the bottom limbs that gives the specs. It will list the string and cable lengths, what are they


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

sorry to here that 
:sad:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> On your hunting bow there is a sticker on the bottom limbs that gives the specs. It will list the string and cable lengths, what are they


How does that help?

Sorry to hear about that, man. Who steals a target bow?


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> How does that help?
> 
> Sorry to hear about that, man. Who steals a target bow?


you got a point there who would steal a target bow


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> How does that help?
> 
> Sorry to hear about that, man. Who steals a target bow?


It helps so he knows what length his new string & cable has to be.. 
And unfortunately,, there are people in this world who steal things that are valuable  .. i.e. a target bow 

Sorry to hear your stuff got stolen, hopefully you will get your bow back.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Sighting In said:


> Who steals a target bow?


Somone who dosent care(or know) and who will just sell it.


----------



## Chris Reed (Jul 29, 2006)

Keep on eye out on your local craigslist. amazing how many stolen items are on there.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

sorry to hear that man... thats terrible that someone would do sucha thing...


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I might be able to get a new string on my bow and use that but I won't be able to shoot as good. I don't know what my string and cable lengths are, I'll check for you N7709K


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

well all i can say is that sucks. that is my worst nightmare of someone breakin in and stealin all my stuff if you see anything weird all u do is get a gun turn the lights of open a window and wait. its just like huntin lol southern stile:wink:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> It helps so he knows what length his new string & cable has to be..


Oh. When I said that I had forgotten that the string broke on his hunting bow. I was thinking about the stolen target bow.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Let me know. If you have a pic of your target bow with the serial number, get the number and give it to all the pawn shops and archery stores so they can flag it as stolen


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I found my target bow at a pawn shop and bought it back. But the thief hit it against something and the cams aren't working right.  If any of you guys posted on my post that said I couldn't do archery anymore, now i'm all set. I just got a new job.


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

glad u got ur bow back. did they not get the name of the person that pawned it?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

No he probably said a false name.


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> No he probably said a false name.


but why would you have to buy it back when it was already yours? if you have the serial number and they matched wouldnt the cops get the pawnshop for having stolen merchandise?


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

if you tell me what hunting bow you have i can make you a string for free


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Bear Odyssey 2 and the lengths are: AMO String Length is 51 in. and the buss cable length is 34 1/2 in.


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

did u get ur bows fixed?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I have had my string broke before like that because of my Dad not ever telling me not to leave sharp broadheads in a bowcase next to a high-dollar string, oh well, that's just the way it works.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice to see you got it fixed.


----------

